# Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged x2]



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

*Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Reading the Rumors on HoopsHype, i noticed an article on Jorge Garbajosa, when i opend the link, it was in Spanish. Unfortunately, my Girlfriend wasnt their to translate it for me, however with the courtesy of http://www.freetranslation.com/ i was able to translate it. 



> *The Unicaja, worried about the possible march of Garbajosa to the NBA
> 
> The arrival of Maurizio Gherardini al Toronto Raptors feeds the option that the player pay the clause The wing-center knows the interest of the team in which plays Cauldron, but not any decision has made*
> 
> ...


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

His another 4, Which really doesn't make sense for us.

Unless we are going to go with the phx style of a 5 forwards and 0 centres front court rotation... which may actually work now that I think about what's happening in this years playoffs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



CrimsonShadows said:


> His another 4, Which really doesn't make sense for us.
> 
> Unless we are going to go with the phx style of a 5 forwards and 0 centres front court rotation... which may actually work now that I think about what's happening in this years playoffs.




Mavs with the 2 legit centers are up 2-1 on the suns, and I do think they can take the series.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



Dee-Zy said:


> Mavs with the 2 legit centers are up 2-1 on the suns, and I do think they can take the series.


Diop is not a legit center....The Mavs have been starting Van Horn.....and Dampier has he even seen the floor......but Diop is nice to have come into the game a block a shot or two.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



billfindlay10 said:


> Diop is not a legit center....The Mavs have been starting Van Horn.....and Dampier has he even seen the floor......but Diop is nice to have come into the game a block a shot or two.


Agreed. And the Mavs got past the Spurs by forcing the Spurs to go small and took both Nzar and Nestrivic out of the series completely.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

heres a writeup link on garbajosa: www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=105...

sounds somewhat like a nocioni type player, which is really a nice fit for the raps...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



billfindlay10 said:


> Diop is not a legit center....The Mavs have been starting Van Horn.....and Dampier has he even seen the floor......but Diop is nice to have come into the game a block a shot or two.




How is Diop not a legit C????


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



no_free_baskets said:


> heres a writeup link on garbajosa: www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=105...
> 
> sounds somewhat like a nocioni type player, which is really a nice fit for the raps...




6'9" PF? Because we have no depth after Bosh right?


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

Sounds like some people think that Colangelo is going to load the Raptors with international players (of all races) and make it a truly international NBA team ... considering that the Raptors have been a somewhat unsuccessful franchise using only US players ..... and couldn't even find one Canadian-born player !!

PHX Suns and even the SA Spurs are looking to international players to build the strongest teams possible. Just like hockey, basketball may be looking overseas to find the best possible talent to build a NBA team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



draftexpress said:


> *He's more of a scorer than a distributor, particularly a great slasher with shooting skills *that are improving everyday, but he has been constantly improving his passing skills in the last few seasons. If he keeps up the good work, we could be talking about a top-notch point guard in the near future, as has the tools to succeed at any level.




from that link talkin about Calderon, wow am I glad the bucks didn't get their hands on him, however it doesn't seem like we are talking about the same player...


How old is this article by the way?


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

funny, i didnt even bother to look at calderons scouting report, but u are right, it does seem to be way off...in fact, dont know much credence we can give garbajosa scouting report now considering the writeup on calderon....

its written on top of the pg...the article was writen feb 23. 2005...


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

yea, calderon is more of a scorer than distributor? quite the opposite i must say.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

Wild speculation.
I can't see how exactly it happens.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



Dee-Zy said:


> 6'9" PF? Because we have no depth after Bosh right?


I think that even though we have potential 6th man of the year candidates Bonner and Pape Sow, it wouldn't hurt to look to improve our depth somewhat.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

I don't really mind that he's 6'9... if he can play the 5, **** it, if he can play, he's worth a look for sure.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



Budweiser_Boy said:


> I don't really mind that he's 6'9... if he can play the 5, **** it, if he can play, he's worth a look for sure.


my sentiments exactly....

who cares if hes undersized?...so long as he can play the position, so be it....besides, look at the final 4 teams in the playoffs....how many have a "legit 5" starting for their teams?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

Hope he gets invited to camp.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



speedythief said:


> Hope he gets invited to camp.


He ain't coming to camp unless he gets a contract first.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



Team Mao said:


> He ain't coming to camp unless he gets a contract first.


Yeah, maybe not.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



Dee-Zy said:


> How is Diop not a legit C????




still waiting for a response...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



no_free_baskets said:


> funny, i didnt even bother to look at calderons scouting report, but u are right, it does seem to be way off...*in fact, dont know much credence we can give garbajosa scouting report now considering the writeup on calderon....*


Oh my...  Dont know from where to start... Luis Fernandez is one of best analysts in Europe, not even talking about Spanish league (what that article is about) which he knows by heart. The writeup about Calderon is perfect in my eyes. I havent seen any minute of Calderon in NBA, but from what I saw in Europe Calderon was surely more scorer than distributor. His successor in Tau Pablo Prigioni now is averaging smth like close to 7 assists. 6-7 assists per game is huge stat in Euroball. The last time it was only Jasikevicius in Eurochampionships 2003 when he averaged 8 assists. But that was 10 days NT tournament with 6 games and not whole season long like Prigioni (the guy behind Calderon last season).

Now I checked for Calderon stats and he averaged 2.6 assists in Euroleague last season. Again report is really no way off. When I saw Calderon getting double digits in those boxscores of Raptors, I was really like , totally unexpected (but well I havent seen Raptors game since McGrady days...). From Europe days I cant call Calderon the real shoot first PG, but he wasnt the one passing all the time either. Something in the middle with good scoring ability.

Ok, now a bit about topic, that is Garbajosa. Again good piece is in that article of DraftExpress. I adore Garbajosa's playing, he helps any team hes in. But I really dont see him playing as C in NBA. He doesnt play C in Europe much anyway. Almost always plays with face to the basket and is a big threat from European 3pt line. Isnt much of a banger, but a very smart player. 

Rumours about him and Raptors seem strange to me. First of all that has to be guaranteed contract with salary not smaller than 2 millions per year (probably more looking to Oberto and Macijauskas contracts). Another thing why do Raptors need him with Charlie V and Bosh (and maybe even Bargnani) playing same position. For sure Garbajosa wont come just to sit on bench and will need some assurement of his role in the team, because hes comfortable in Europe.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



Dee-Zy said:


> still waiting for a response...



Is Hoffa a legit 5....no
Both guys are good at one or two things, Diop blocks shots....Hoffa sets bone crushing screens.

A legit 5 is a Starting 5 or potential 6th man.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



billfindlay10 said:


> Diop is not a legit center....The Mavs have been starting Van Horn.....and Dampier has he even seen the floor......but Diop is nice to have come into the game a block a shot or two.


how is diop not a legit center?

besides foul trouble from his inexperience he has been effective in the middle.

i see the mavs using van horn as a sub for dirk.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



Zalgirinis said:


> Oh my...  Dont know from where to start... Luis Fernandez is one of best analysts in Europe, not even talking about Spanish league (what that article is about) which he knows by heart. The writeup about Calderon is perfect in my eyes. I havent seen any minute of Calderon in NBA, but from what I saw in Europe Calderon was surely more scorer than distributor. His successor in Tau Pablo Prigioni now is averaging smth like close to 7 assists. 6-7 assists per game is huge stat in Euroball. The last time it was only Jasikevicius in Eurochampionships 2003 when he averaged 8 assists. But that was 10 days NT tournament with 6 games and not whole season long like Prigioni (the guy behind Calderon last season).
> 
> Now I checked for Calderon stats and he averaged 2.6 assists in Euroleague last season. Again report is really no way off. When I saw Calderon getting double digits in those boxscores of Raptors, I was really like , totally unexpected (but well I havent seen Raptors game since McGrady days...). From Europe days I cant call Calderon the real shoot first PG, but he wasnt the one passing all the time either. Something in the middle with good scoring ability.


does the article give an accurate display of calderon as a player in the spanish league? probably... but like its very evident that u havent watched a min of any raptors game, i havent seen a min of calderon playing at tau. so i wouldnt have the slightest clue... however, with all due respect to the euro game, draftexpress is about how college and euro prospects games will translate into the nba... no one gives a damn how their doing in the euro leagues or what their strengths and weakness are in europe unless it directly relatable to how they will do in the nba...in this aspect, fernandez was absolutely wrong in his assessment, thus far of calderon...

since u like stats so much, let me go over some for you as well...calderon fg% .423 3pt% .163 apg, ppg 5.5 apg 4.5, assist per 48 mins. 9.3 (ranked 8th overall in the nba)

now does this suggest more a pg with an avg to good scoring ability, or a pass 1st pg??? oh my......


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



no_free_baskets said:


> does the article give an accurate display of calderon as a player in the spanish league? probably... but like its very evident that u havent watched a min of any raptors game, i havent seen a min of calderon playing at tau. so i wouldnt have the slightest clue... however, with all due respect to the euro game, draftexpress is about how college and euro prospects games will translate into the nba... no one gives a damn how their doing in the euro leagues or what their strengths and weakness are in europe unless it directly relatable to how they will do in the nba...in this aspect, fernandez was absolutely wrong in his assessment, thus far of calderon...
> 
> since u like stats so much, let me go over some for you as well...calderon fg% .423 3pt% .163 apg, ppg 5.5 apg 4.5, assist per 48 mins. 9.3 (ranked 8th overall in the nba)
> 
> now does this suggest more a pg with an avg to good scoring ability, or a pass 1st pg??? oh my......


Its obvious that his role and probably even playing style has changed in NBA. I didnt see Raptors games, but maybe coach asked him to play that way. Maybe team needed his passing as first (and maybe only) thing. But that wasnt my point of the post. For the time he spent with Tau that piece was well writen. And its not scouting report actually, its short piece more concentrated about 3 days tournament called Kings Cup. The idea was simply to introduce Calderon as maybe possible candidate for NBA and not to make detailed scouting report about how he would translate to NBA with all strengths and weaknesses as DX does in actual scouting reports.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*

I don't know if this has been posted yet or not...



> Jorge Garbajosa, ala-pívot del Unicaja de Málaga, está muy cerca de ser compañero de José Manuel Calderón en los Toronto Raptors.
> 
> Según anunció Paco García Caridad en Radio Marca el jugador de Torrejón de Ardoz está ultimando los últimos flecos de su contrato con la franquicia canadiense.
> 
> Los Raptors, y otros muchos equipos de la NBA, llevaban varios meses siguiendo las evoluciones de Garbajosa.


http://www.marca.es/noticias/06/05/30/garbajosa_raptors.html

It basically says he's close to being reunited with good friend Jose Calderon.

Garbajosa is 28 years old and was the Euroleague MVP for December.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*

http://translate.google.com/transla...icion/marca/305/nba/es/desarrollo/654345.html

i dunno what to make of this...its a little off due to translation....but im kinda shoked and cofused....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*

Sounds like we've offered/signed him (to) a 3 year/$12M deal.

Chris Bosh got his banger. Ok, that sounds kinda fruity, but still.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*

Weird, I didn't think we could sign players until mid-July?

Anyway, I dunno... I don't know much on this guy still, hopefully he's not another Nate Huffman.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*

If true, I think it's a good signing. Strange that I'm saying that considering I've never seen him play, but a Euroleague MVP-type player, especially a hard-nosed big man in his prime, seems like a good choice.

I wonder if we just got another Jose Calderon, who by the way was probably a huge factor in helping bring The Garbage Man to Toronto.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*

Is this our new assistant GM's first move? JG has played for Benetton.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*

BOOOOOO this Matt Bonner clone


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

















"I love a baseball, do you love a baseballs?"


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



speedythief said:


> "I love a baseball, do you love a baseballs?"


 LOL :rofl:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Maybe a big trade perhaps?


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

I don't mind bringing in talent from overseas, but $12 million over three years is steep. That's not just giving someone a chance to let them prove themselves. That's basically saying you are willing to commit to this player playing significant minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

so who is this guy? He's a C? Anybody got some info on this dude? How do you know he's the banger Bosh wanted?


I'm confused. 12 mill over 3 years is big, I didn't think our cap space was going to be spent that way, esp for an overseas player.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

don't know how official this is but i'm surprised it didn't cross my mind earlier. with all our cap room, we could (in a very realistic fashion) drain the euro leagues for all the best talents. yeah, i wouldn't expect a lebron or kobe, but they're still quality basketball players out there. considering the fact that a huge chunk of our 'foundation' has already been laid by chris bosh and friends, it could actually work. we need players more than we need stars (imo).

i don't know the first thing about garbajosa (other than that his name is fit for a legend) but the basic idea would make sense, imo- especially in terms of understanding colangelo's comments to date. we'll see where this story leads us.

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



Ballyhoo said:


> I don't mind bringing in talent from overseas, but $12 million over three years is steep. That's not just giving someone a chance to let them prove themselves. That's basically saying you are willing to commit to this player playing significant minutes.


It also means they're commited to buying his contract out.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOLr_mSUpdM&search=garbajosaa

Mostly a three minute shot blocking montage. A few layups and dunks.

Guy does look like a banger, and like he's a solid defender.

Hes' 205 cm and 105 Kilos:

About 6'9" and 230 lbs

His team Unicaja lists him as "ala-pivot" Which I think means F/C.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



CrookedJ said:


> Check it out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOLr_mSUpdM&search=garbajosaa
> 
> ...


great find.


if this guy can play half as aggressive in the NBA he will be in no way a Bonner clone. i like what i see in these clips... lets just see how that translates to the NBA, a lot of layups.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Why is everyone calling him a Banger?

The scouting report calls him a face to the basket player. And in that video I don't see much that would indicate an inside presence. His post position, was good but not strong. I mean he didn't 'own' the block.

I'm sure this guy is good, but what does he give us that we don't already have? 4 million a year?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Here's some more from his own website:

http://www.jorge-garbajosa.tk/

Go to multimedia ( bottom right menu) and there are 8 videos available. They are media player format which I can't use at work, someone tell me if they're any good. I'll have to watch at home tonight on my far better computer.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Here's him vs USA at Athens

Making a three and taking a charge from Wade


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Well, he wears 15. I already like him


lol

I can have a raps jersey now with 15 without "Carter" on it!!!


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

It seems now that Bonner will be on the move this summer. Which is too bad because in spite of all his faults on the court, the guy is a fan favourite and has a refreshing personality.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



> Garbajosa, who played for current Phoenix Suns coach Mike D'Antoni in Italy and was a teammate of current Raptor point guard Jose Calderon with the Spanish national team, is a free agent with a buyout clause in his European contract and could be signed by the Raptors in mid-July.
> 
> Garbajosa is said to be a tough inside presence despite his height and could also be able to stretch defences with three-point shooting ability. He's not a true NBA centre — more along the lines of the undersized Kurt Thomas of the Phoenix Suns — but he could do some of the dirty work under the basket to take some of the pressure off the likes of Chris Bosh and Charlie Villanueva.


Doug Smith article 

I like the Kurt Thomas comparison. If thats his game, he can play C.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*

very interesting, i wonder where this leaves graham? if this guy can play C, hopefully we can package E will, hoffa and then some for some second rounders.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*

nicknames??

the garbajosa man?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Garbajosa comign to Toronto?*



Benis007 said:


> nicknames??
> 
> the garbajosa man?



garbage man?


6'9" PF/C? If he's our starting 5, sounds like we have a run and gun team in the making.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Glad Man ... as in Glad the plastic garbage bags company ...

In french he's called "L'agent Glad" ... which roughly translates to the Glad Agent ...
What's his real name in english ... anyone knows ?


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

in that youtube clip ... did anyone notice that the video was of TWO people (Santiago and Garbajosa). The first guy doing all the blocks is Santiago. He is likely much taller than Garbajosa. The guy with the beard doing layups, some dunks, a pass and 1 block is Garbajosa. He's no Kurt Thomas ... his game is probably closer to that of a poor man's Boris Diaw.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

The clips from his site shows that he is def a face to the basket player, there were alot of clips about him being martyred or something, like clips of ppl instigating fights with him. I didn't like that, we might have our own floppo now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

I don't see how he can be our C though, he's rarely in the paint. I think he has a good FG% though. Seems to be a good FT shooter and a good Offensive mind.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



changv10 said:


> in that youtube clip ... did anyone notice that the video was of TWO people (Santiago and Garbajosa). The first guy doing all the blocks is Santiago. He is likely much taller than Garbajosa. The guy with the beard doing layups, some dunks, a pass and 1 block is Garbajosa. He's no Kurt Thomas ... his game is probably closer to that of a poor man's Boris Diaw.



Yes actually on my second go through I thought - this dude has let his hair grow and stopped wearing his glasses . .. then I'd noticed he'd also changed his number from 25 to 15.

So, No, he is not the shotblocker extrodinaire I proclaimed him to be. Damn.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

IMO, he looks like a Varejao/Nocioni type hustle player with very versatile skills. I don't think anyone can disagree with the signing.. just the price tag. 

It offers a good look at what BC is trying to do with the team. Winning mentality, hustle, versatility.

In addition, BC is clearly trying to establish the Raps rep in Euro. We all know he's an established celebrity in Euro (Italian ball, Diaw/Barbosa, Barganni, etc). With the failed Jasikevicius experiment in Indiana, Euro players are hesitant. So what does BC do? Signs JGarbage for a sizable contract to ease potential buyout concerns and ensure playing time. Toronto is going to be the premier destination for Euro players, where we can get future Euro players on the cheap and get first dips before other NBA teams. 

This is a great alternate way to get talent and ease salary cap concerns - and BC is moving quickly.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



speedythief said:


> "I love a baseball, do you love a baseballs?"


"My country has a problem....."

"How do you stop penis attack?"



Back to the topic, I wonder how good this Borat lookalike is? I guess we'll find out soon enough and I guess MB is getting is sexy Euro fantasy cometrue.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: The future of Jorge Garbajosa may be in Toronto*



Zalgirinis said:


> Its obvious that his role and probably even playing style has changed in NBA. I didnt see Raptors games, but maybe coach asked him to play that way. Maybe team needed his passing as first (and maybe only) thing. But that wasnt my point of the post. For the time he spent with Tau that piece was well writen. And its not scouting report actually, its short piece more concentrated about 3 days tournament called Kings Cup. The idea was simply to introduce Calderon as maybe possible candidate for NBA and not to make detailed scouting report about how he would translate to NBA with all strengths and weaknesses as DX does in actual scouting reports.


re-reading the article, i think youre right...since its a website for nba prospects, i mistook the article as a scouting report on how his game would translate but your interpertation of the piece is most probably more correct then mine...my mistake, man...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

hmm i have no idea who this guy is and i am not sure i really like it, we dont really need more youth, we need some experenced true C


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

Well he's 28 ... he's no young player.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



madman said:


> hmm i have no idea who this guy is and i am not sure i really like it, we dont really need more youth, we need some experenced true C




he's 28.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

I'm not sure how easily he could drive between players to get hooks or lay-ups in the NBA. He seems like a good slasher though and seems to be a smart player. He may be able to cause opposing teams to get into foul trouble.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



wind161 said:


> IMO, he looks like a Varejao/Nocioni type hustle player with very versatile skills. I don't think anyone can disagree with the signing.. just the price tag.
> 
> It offers a good look at what BC is trying to do with the team. Winning mentality, hustle, versatility.
> 
> ...


from what ive read and from what i know of varejao and noc. , varejao is much more of a pure big then garb. and noc. is a more atheltic and aggressive plyr then garb and a better defender, with garb possessing the higher bball iq and better shooting ability on the offensive end...the guys over at realgm, say hes most similar to brian cardinal, which is not entirely bad imo...

price tag is not that suprising since he looks to be a major star in the euro league...probably the only way its worthwhile for him to be remote financially beneficial for him to come over is to offer his something similar to the contract thats being reported...

its a good move imo...our overall depth is clearly not the greatest, and ive read that d'antoni stated publicly in the media while still coaching at benneton that garb was a rotation plyr on any nba team (and remember, i dont think d'antoni is one to bloke smoke up ones behind as he never really backed tski. in his draft yr saying he wasnt ready for the nba..)...additionally, it adds the "competition at every pos." that bc and mitchell are striving for...all in all it just seems like a solid signing for the raps...


----------



## Stratagee (Aug 25, 2005)

*Toronto to sign Jorge Garbajosa*

apparently the raps are going to sign him as a banger, ive never heard of him before today but i read it on ----------- so check it out. 

Also the deal suggests he will be signed over 3 years for 12 million.


----------



## Stratagee (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Toronto to sign Jorge Garbajosa*

my bad i didnt see the other thread


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



madman said:


> hmm i have no idea who this guy is and i am not sure i really like it, we dont really need more youth, we need some experenced true C


a pile of crap smothered in cologne is still a pile of crap...(smother in cologne)


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

so is this guy gonna play C in a similar style that Bopris Diaw play's with the suns?

is finalized that he has signed for 12 mill over 4 years or is it speculation that he will sign for that amount?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

is that a fat joke?


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

i don't think teams can make any moves until July 1?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



Team Mao said:


> It seems now that Bonner will be on the move this summer. Which is too bad because in spite of all his faults on the court, the guy is a fan favourite and has a refreshing personality.


Why would we move Bonner....Eric Williams would be the guy I would like to see moved, Matt is just to good of a locker room guy to get rid of.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



billfindlay10 said:


> Why would we move Bonner....Eric Williams would be the guy I would like to see moved, Matt is just to good of a locker room guy to get rid of.


Eric Williams has less value than a jock strap covered in skid marks, pretty hard to move that. Even Isiah has some standards.

With the drafting of Bargnani and signing Jorge to 3 yrs 12 million, where will Bonner get minutes? Joey and Jorge will be getting most of the minutes at the 3 and 4 positions. I remember a quote at the end of the season saying that Joey would be playing some 4 this year.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*

I hope this means Bonner is gone.. That bum..


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



Team Mao said:


> Eric Williams has less value than a jock strap covered in skid marks, pretty hard to move that. Even Isiah has some standards.
> 
> With the drafting of Bargnani and signing Jorge to 3 yrs 12 million, where will Bonner get minutes? Joey and Jorge will be getting most of the minutes at the 3 and 4 positions. I remember a quote at the end of the season saying that Joey would be playing some 4 this year.


Where did you hear that Joey will see minutes at the 4.....even if we don't sign Jorge I can't see him playing there....A 6'6" power forward will not help our rebounding woes!


----------



## the microwave (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



Team Mao said:


> Even Isiah has some standards.


tell that to Jerome James.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



billfindlay10 said:


> Where did you hear that Joey will see minutes at the 4.....even if we don't sign Jorge I can't see him playing there....A 6'6" power forward will not help our rebounding woes!


end of season interviews. And Joey plays much bigger and stronger in the post at 6'6" than some of our power forwards do. I don't imagine it will be huge minutes but maybe if we play a 5 minute stretch of small ball, he could be a PF in that kind of situation.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Jorge Garbajosa signed by Raptors? 3 years, $12M? [merged]*



Team Mao said:


> end of season interviews. And Joey plays much bigger and stronger in the post at 6'6" than some of our power forwards do. I don't imagine it will be huge minutes but maybe if we play a 5 minute stretch of small ball, he could be a PF in that kind of situation.


I agree that I would like to see him post up more often, but I would like him to do that against other small forwards so he still has his advantage. I can see him on the floor with Charlie on the outside drawing a big out with him, and Joey posting up a wing player down low.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Honestly, Jorge reminds be of a 6-9 Manu Ginobili. If you look closely at one of those drives, he pulls off an INSANE crossover infront of the guy.

-Great motor. Has fire.
-Very high BB IQ. Great court vision.
-Great hand-eye coordination
-Very good shooter, including (Euro)treys
-FANTASTIC DEFENSIVE REBOUNDER. Would box-out the team bus.

How will he fit into a high pace offence?
You don't have to be the fastest guy, if you never stop running.

Soon will turn 29. In his prime now. 

Welcome Jorge!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> Honestly, Jorge reminds be of a 6-9 Manu Ginobili. If you look closely at one of those drives, he pulls off an INSANE crossover infront of the guy.
> 
> -Great motor. Has fire.
> -Very high BB IQ. Great court vision.
> ...


Well when you put it that way...sign me up for a Garbajosa Rap's Jersey.....someone start the official Garbage man fan club!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Well when you put it that way...sign me up for a Garbajosa Rap's Jersey.....someone start the official Garbage man fan club!




HE WEARS 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm coppin it!!!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

if he can bring the scary looking face mask with him, instant intimidation! :biggrin:


----------

